# earworm



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Έχουμε μονολεκτικό όρο για το τραγούδι, τη μελωδία, το ρυθμό που σου έχει κολλήσει και δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει;

Από http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earworm :

Earworm, a calque of the German _Ohrwurm_, is a term for a portion of a song or other musical material that becomes "stuck" in a person's "head" or repeats against one's will within one's mind. Use of the English translation was popularized by James Kellaris and Daniel Levitin. Kellaris' studies demonstrated that different people have varying susceptibilities to earworms, but that almost everybody has been afflicted with one at some time or another. A more scientific term for the phenomenon, involuntary musical imagery, was suggested by the neurologist Oliver Sacks in 2007.

There have been claims "that earworms may be songs or tunes that become stuck in the phonological loop, the part of the brain that rehearses verbal information in Baddeley's model of working memory. This usually happens when a person sings the song or hums the tune once and then repeats it in his or her mind." However, this information is not supported by any scientifically published information and was presented only a guess of an unknown author.

Synonyms for earworms include "Last Song Syndrome", "repetuneitis", or in extreme degree "melodymania". A "repetune" is a song or other musical piece stuck in one's mind. _Wanted Words_, a feature on CBC Radio One's This Morning hosted by Jane Farrow, also once asked listeners to invent a word for this phenomenon. Submitted entries included "aneurhythm" and "humbug".

Medications that are used to treat Obsessive-compulsive disorder or anxiety can alleviate the symptoms of earworms.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Ασματοληψία.


----------



## cythere (Jul 24, 2008)

Αν σας κάνει κάτι σε δύο λέξεις και σε ψιλοκαθημερινό register, υπάρχει και η _κολλητική μελωδία._


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Αφτοσκούληκο (αποδόμηση τώρα! )


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Αφτοσκούληκο (αποδόμηση τώρα! )



Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, *κολλητσίδα* και *τσιμπούρι*...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Τσιμπουροτράγουδο! Τέλειο!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Τσιμπουροτράγουδο! Τέλειο!



Ακούγεται πολύ άσχημα. Σε μένα τουλάχιστον. Αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει κάτι δόκιμο μονολεκτικά.


----------



## curry (Jul 24, 2008)

Λοιπόν, εγώ αυτό το λέω συνήθως έτσι: "Αμάν πια αυτό το τραγούδι, μου κολλάει συνέχεια σαν τσίχλα στον εγκέφαλο". 
"Τσίχλες" βέβαια νομίζω ότι λέγονται τα εύπεπτα τραγούδια. Αλλά μ' αρέσει καλύτερα έτσι. Νομίζω ότι το λέει κι άλλος κόσμος.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jul 24, 2008)

Μια κλασική τσίχλα ήταν και η παρακάτω (στην πιο λάιτ εκδοχή της, βοήθειά μας). 
:)





Να με συμπαθάτε, δεν έβαλα τη σωστή πλάκα πριν.
Αυτό εννοούσα.

αμαν 2


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 24, 2008)

curry said:


> "Τσίχλες" βέβαια νομίζω ότι λέγονται τα εύπεπτα τραγούδια.


Βγαίνω λίγο εκτός θέματος για να θυμίσω τα "bubblegum songs" της δεκαετίας του '60. Ήταν αυτό που λέμε "πιασάρικα" χιτάκια εύκολης παραγωγής και γρήγορης κατανάλωσης και υπάρχουν δύο εκδοχές για την ονομασία τους:
- αφενός απευθύνονταν σε ένα κοινό που είχε τότε ως σήμα κατατεθέν τις τσιχλόφουσκες (προεφηβική ηλικία, κυρίως κορίτσια).
- αφετέρου η επιτυχία τους διαρκούσε πολύ λίγο, όσο κρατάει μια τσιχλόφουσκα.

Ξαναμπαίνω στο θέμα, και λέω ότι για το earworm δεν υπάρχει μονολεκτικός όρος, αλλά το κόλλημα είναι σε καλό δρόμο. Τραγούδι-κόλλημα δηλαδή.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Παιδιά, ελπίζω να καταλάβατε όλοι ότι έκανα πλάκα 2-3 ποστ πιο πάνω... Λεξ, τραγούδι κόλλημα για μένα έχει θετική χροιά, είναι ένα τραγούδι που κολλάς αλλά σ' αρέσει, όχι σαν το «θα γίνω δυναΜΙτηηης, να μπω μες στο κορΜΙ τηςςς» του σαχλοΧαλίκη που το είχα ακούσει 1 φορά και δεν έλεγε να φύγει από το μυαλό μου όλη μέρα


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Λεξ, τραγούδι κόλλημα για μένα έχει θετική χροιά, είναι ένα τραγούδι που κολλάς αλλά σ' αρέσει, όχι σαν το «θα γίνω δυναΜΙτηηης, να μπω μες στο κορΜΙ τηςςς» του σαχλοΧαλίκη που το είχα ακούσει 1 φορά και δεν έλεγε να φύγει από το μυαλό μου όλη μέρα


Μα κι αυτό σου αρέσει, απλά η παιδεία σου δε σου επιτρέπει να το παραδεχτείς ούτε στον εαυτό σου. Αλλιώς δε θα σου κολλούσε. Μην ανησυχείς όμως, θα μείνει μεταξύ μας. Το έχω πάθει κι εγώ με το "Σωκράτη Εσύ Σουπερστάρ".


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Μην ανησυχείς όμως, θα μείνει μεταξύ μας..


Τι καλός! 


Lexoplast said:


> Το έχω πάθει κι εγώ με το "Σωκράτη Εσύ Σουπερστάρ"


Στα νιάτα σου;;

Πάντως, αν ισχύει αυτό που λες και μου αρέσει κατά βάθος ο Χαλίκης, θα αυτοτιμωρηθώ ακούγοντας ντέρτι εφέμ για μία ολόκληρη μέρα!!


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 24, 2008)

Palavra said:


> θα αυτοτιμωρηθώ ακούγοντας ντέρτι εφέμ για μία ολόκληρη μέρα!!


Βασικά δικαιολογία ψάχνεις, αλλά αν θες να το λέμε τιμωρία, θα το λέμε τιμωρία. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2008)

Ε, μα τι Παυλάρας θα είμαι άμα δε χτυπήσω κι ένα δέρτι να μου βρίσκεται;;


----------



## Theseus (Oct 31, 2012)

*an earworm*

An earworm is a piece of music that sticks in one's mind so that one seems to hear it, even when it is not being played. Other phrases used to describe this include musical imagery repetition and involuntary musical imagery.
See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earworm mg:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

Here comes Palavra with a special dedication for you, Theseus! :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Here comes Palavra with a special dedication for you, Theseus! :)


How did you know I was going to merge the threads? I'm getting too predictable, I think...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

Palavra said:


> How did you know I was going to merge the threads? I'm getting too predictable, I think...


7-doctoris est oculus: is nihil non perspicit


----------



## Palavra (Oct 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> 7-doctoris est oculus: is nihil non perspicit


Πες το mendacia!


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 31, 2012)

Μα, κοτζάμ διπλό νήμα και να μην προτείνει κανείς τον «ωτοσκώληκα»;   :-D


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Μα, κοτζάμ διπλό νήμα και να μην προτείνει κανείς τον «ωτοσκώληκα»;   :-D


Καλύτερα *ωτοκρότων* / *ωτοκρότωνας*: κρότων(ας) είναι το τσιμπούρι, έχουμε παρήχηση, έχουμε (στο λόγιο) ανυπέρβλητο ρυθμό, έχουμε λόγω του κρότου παρετυμολογία με το ανεπιθύμητο του πράγματος — τα πάντα όλα!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Καλύτερα *ωτοκρότων* / *ωτοκρότωνας*: κρότων(ας) είναι το τσιμπούρι, έχουμε παρήχηση, έχουμε (στο λόγιο) ανυπέρβλητο ρυθμό, έχουμε λόγω του κρότου παρετυμολογία με το ανεπιθύμητο του πράγματος — τα πάντα όλα!



Gawd! Δεν θες να ξέρεις τι εικόνες μου φέρνεις στο μυαλό :s


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 31, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Καλύτερα *ωτοκρότων* / *ωτοκρότωνας*: κρότων(ας) είναι το τσιμπούρι, έχουμε παρήχηση, έχουμε (στο λόγιο) ανυπέρβλητο ρυθμό, έχουμε λόγω του κρότου παρετυμολογία με το ανεπιθύμητο του πράγματος — τα πάντα όλα!


Κορυφαίος! Εύγε! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

Δηλαδή, σε αυτό το νήμα έχουμε τώρα δύο προτάσεις; Λόγια και λαϊκή;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Earworms: Why catchy tunes get trapped in our heads

If earworms survive because of their peculiarity, the hook that makes them catch, then my prediction for ridding yourself of an earworm is to sing songs that are similar. If your mind is poisoned by Brittany Spears’ Toxic, for instance, then try singing Kylie Minogue’s appropriately titled Can’t Get You Out Of My Head. By my theory this will erode the uniqueness of the memory habitat that lets the earworm survive. Let me know if it works!

Well... It doesn't! :s Most likely, now I'm stuck with a mutation (or is it hybrid?  ) of the two! :angry:







Το βρήκα εδώ.


----------

